# mail : dossier de départ saturé



## emmuelka (23 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous
J'essaie désesperément d'ouvrir mail mais l'ordinateur refuse
en me disant : impossible de mettre vos boites aux lettres à jour car le dossier de départ est saturé
je comprend pas très bien ce que c'est que ce dossier.
J'ai enlevé 2 gigas de courier de la bibliothèque mail et il me reste 30 go de disque dur
quelqu'un à une idée ?

Mac os tiger power book g4


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

Ton dossier de départ, c'est ta maison, tu le retrouves en double cliquant sur ton disque dur et en allant dans Utilisateurs.

Tu as filevault d'activé ?


----------



## emmuelka (23 Mars 2006)

non pas de filevault activé


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

Quand tu as jeté les 2 go de mail c'est dans Mail ? et tu as ensuite vidé la corbeille de mai l?

Tu travailles sur un post indépendant ? ou c'st un réseau  ? dans ce cas ce peut être l'admin qui a mit un quota disque


----------



## emmuelka (23 Mars 2006)

j'ai bien vidé la corbeille
et je travaille tout seul
pas de réseau, donc
ça se corse non ?
je vide encore un peu là.
des gigas à la trappe.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

Clair que ça se corse 

Dans ta maison, ouvre le dossier Bibliothèque, dans celui-ci y a un dosseir Mail, déplace le sur le bureau (ou dans Documents par exemple) et essaie de relancer Mail


----------



## emmuelka (23 Mars 2006)

ça ne marche pas non plus
d'autres parts j'ai allégé le dossier de départ de 4 go


----------



## Alycastre (23 Mars 2006)

Pas d'encodages avortés ou tout autre fichier cache invisible ? etc ....


----------



## devillar (12 Avril 2006)

Il m'est arrivé exactement la même mésaventure aujourdhuis
J'ai quité Mail (obligé), sorti le dossier Mail de la bibli (Merci Supermoquette), redémarré Mail (ce qui recré un dossier Mail dans la bibli) et ça a marché.
Plus qu'à retransporter mes différentes mailboxes dans le nouveau dossier Mail
Bonne chance


----------



## Ploumette (24 Avril 2006)

Merci ! Depuis ce matin, j'avais le même souci ... et à force d'avoir cherché et fouiné sur le forum, de long en large ... ça a fonctionné : cela a recréé une boîte toute vierge !!!


----------



## Micronin (25 Septembre 2006)

Selon moi, c'est le fichier *Envelope Index-journal* qui est corrompu. On le trouve dans _/Utilisateurs/MonNom/Library/Mail_.

Il suffit de l'enlever du dossier, de lancer Mail qui va dire qu'il doit réimporter les boîtes aux lettres (qui sont toujours dans le dossier Mail), en fait il recrée un fichier Envelope Index-journal. Ensuite, tout est comme avant.

Voilà,

Micronin


----------



## cimballo (18 Mai 2007)

il m'est arrivé très exactement la même mésaventure ce jour. Sans aucune solution ni incidence d'un destockage de données dans le dossier DEPART. 

J'ai donc consulté une fois de plus MG et appliqué  la solution préconisée par MICRONIN savoir jeter le  fichier Envelope Index-journal situé  dans /Utilisateurs/MonNom/Library/Mail et relancer mail. Exactement comme on le faisait sous OS 9 avec un fichier "préférences" en cas de blocage d'une appli. 

Formidable. En 5 secondes j'ai retrouvé l'accès à mes mails. Reste à savoir pour quelle raison ce fichier enveloppe Index journal se corrompt. 

Merci à tous.


----------



## FrenchFred (28 Août 2007)

Même mésaventure pour moi aussi, et la solution "made in Micromin" fonctionne à merveille (merci) ! Je sais par contre ce qui a posé problème dans mon cas : un plantage lors de l'ouverture de mail. Ma carte graphique quasi morte (enfin je le pense, mais ???) et plante mon portable (PowerBook G4 sous 10.4.10) de façon aléatoire avec une fréquence de plus en plus rapprochée (écran gris au démarrage ou en activité)...


----------



## Wolfmac (26 Mars 2008)

et voilà je confirme, sur mon mac mini j'avais le même problème après plusieurs jours à essayé de faire de la place dans le DD  ( c'est dingue tout ce que l'ont entasse comme conneries en fait    )mais rien à faire j'avais toujours le même message du coup un petit tour sur macG et j'ai enlever le fameux fichier hop redémarrage ( je n'ai d'ailleur pas eu de message spécial mais tout roule maintenant merci encore Micronin


----------



## jazzbossa (12 Avril 2008)

bien fait de faire un tour sur ce fil  un mail qui marche c'est plus cool...


----------



## electricpolaris (11 Juin 2008)

Micronin a dit:


> Selon moi, c'est le fichier *Envelope Index-journal* qui est corrompu. On le trouve dans _/Utilisateurs/MonNom/Library/Mail_.
> 
> Il suffit de l'enlever du dossier, de lancer Mail qui va dire qu'il doit réimporter les boîtes aux lettres (qui sont toujours dans le dossier Mail), en fait il recrée un fichier Envelope Index-journal. Ensuite, tout est comme avant.
> 
> ...



T'es le meilleur Micronin ! Merci ! 

En fait c'est normal qu'il m'a d'abord rechargé mes anciens emails et quand j'ouvre email y a rien, mis à part au fur et à mesure mes dossiers que j'avais crée qui se remettent en place mais tout vides...

:-(


----------



## PATRICIA (7 Août 2008)

devillar a dit:


> Il m'est arrivé exactement la même mésaventure aujourdhuis
> J'ai quité Mail (obligé), sorti le dossier Mail de la bibli (Merci Supermoquette), redémarré Mail (ce qui recré un dossier Mail dans la bibli) et ça a marché.
> Plus qu'à retransporter mes différentes mailboxes dans le nouveau dossier Mail
> Bonne chance


Salut à toi (mon nouveau meilleur ami pour le reste de la journée !). Je galère depuis 1 semaine sur mon problème. encore merci+++++
eureka ! ça marche.
Patricia


----------



## hey-ya-to (2 Novembre 2008)

Toujours d'actualité! Ce matin même problème. Je tape "dossier mail saturé dans le moteur de recherche" Je tombe sur le forum macgénération, je supprime le fichier en question et "Tada"!


Merci énormément!


----------



## aaanne (16 Janvier 2010)

Micronin a dit:


> Selon moi, c'est le fichier *Envelope Index-journal* qui est corrompu. On le trouve dans _/Utilisateurs/MonNom/Library/Mail_.
> 
> Il suffit de l'enlever du dossier, de lancer Mail qui va dire qu'il doit réimporter les boîtes aux lettres (qui sont toujours dans le dossier Mail), en fait il recrée un fichier Envelope Index-journal. Ensuite, tout est comme avant.
> 
> ...



Merci ! Cette solution est toujours valable, j'ai retrouvé toutes mes boîtes intactes.
Anne


----------



## geger (15 Janvier 2012)

Merci Micronin, aujourd'hui encore!
Bonne année 2012.
geger


----------



## KateM (28 Septembre 2022)

electricpolaris a dit:


> T'es le meilleur Micronin ! Merci !
> 
> En fait c'est normal qu'il m'a d'abord rechargé mes anciens emails et quand j'ouvre email y a rien, mis à part au fur et à mesure mes dossiers que j'avais crée qui se remettent en place mais tout vides...
> 
> :-(





supermoquette a dit:


> Quand tu as jeté les 2 go de mail c'est dans Mail ? et tu as ensuite vidé la corbeille de mai l?
> 
> Tu travailles sur un post indépendant ? ou c'st un réseau  ? dans ce cas ce peut être l'admin qui a mit un quota disque


Je rencontre le même problème mais ne trouve pas de dossier mail dans bibliothèque. Vous avez une idée du pourquoi ?
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (28 Septembre 2022)

KateM a dit:


> Vous avez une idée du pourquoi ?


Parce que tu cherches dans la mauvaise Bibliothèque.
Appuie sur la touche *alt*, et va dans le menu Aller du Finder : tu devrais trouver Aller / Bibliothèque.


----------



## KateM (29 Septembre 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Parce que tu cherches dans la mauvaise Bibliothèque.
> Appuie sur la touche *alt*, et va dans le menu Aller du Finder : tu devrais trouver Aller / Bibliothèque.


Merci Sly54 ! J'ai trouvé. Peux tu me dire ce que je dois faire ensuite stp ?
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (29 Septembre 2022)

KateM a dit:


> Merci Sly54 ! J'ai trouvé. Peux tu me dire ce que je dois faire ensuite stp ?
> Merci


Il y a 3 fichiers Envelope Index que tu pourrais mettre sur le Bureau, puis relancer Mail.

Mais… tu continues sur un fil de 2006/2008, sans avoir pris le temps d'expliquer ton problème ni d'indiquer ton OS…

Au moins, commence par faire des sauvegardes…


----------



## KateM (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
Je possède un MacBook Pro (Retina 13 pouces, début 2015)
Processeur : 2,7 GHz Intel Core i5 double cœur
Mémoire : 8 Go 1867 MHz DDR3
Je rencontre un problème avec ma boite mail mac qui me dit que mon dossier de départ est saturé. J'ai lu dans des autres fils que le dossier de départ se trouve dans bibliothèque. Je l'ai identifié dans mon Finder. Cependant, je ne sais pas ce que je dois faire ensuite. Je ne suis pas une pro de l'informatique. J'imagine qu'il faut faire des sauvegardes. J'ai procédé à la manip' : exporter boite e-mail et un dossier m.box s'est créé que j'ai placé dans mon bureau. est-ce la sauvegarde ? si oui comment puis-je vérifier que l'ensemble de mes boites e-mails on été exportées ?

Merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Septembre 2022)

@KateM : j'ai déplacé ton message pour le mettre à la suite de ce fil.




KateM a dit:


> J'imagine qu'il faut faire des sauvegardes. J'ai procédé à la manip' : exporter boite e-mail et un dossier m.box s'est créé que j'ai placé dans mon bureau. est-ce la sauvegarde ?


Bof. Les sauvegardes se font plutôt sur u disque externe. Soit avec Time Machine, soit en faisant un clone. Comme ça tu sauvegarde totalement ton disque.


Pour ton problème, déjà je ferais ce que je te proposais ci dessus :


Sly54 a dit:


> Il y a 3 fichiers Envelope Index que tu pourrais mettre sur le Bureau, puis relancer Mail.


----------

